# Tivo HD 160GB



## Bryanw20 (Dec 27, 2005)

Upgraded to a Premier so I'm selling my old Tivo HD with all the original cables & books. Let me know you won & a Tivo Community reader & I'll include the HDMI that came with my Premier.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230578281401&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Bryan


----------

